# pegar em



## reka39

Hello!
What is the precise translation of "pegar em" in the following sentence? "Nós pegávamos no carro e dávamos uma volta pelas ruas da região". Does it mean "catch the car" or "travel by car" or "viajar"? Thanks for the help!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Reva, on Google I looked up "Nós pegávamos no carro" and the 3 examples all referred to sex.



> um dia porem, quando nos pegavamos no carro, a policia quase nos surpreendeu, imagina só se fossemos presos.. dois casados traindo os esposos no carro.. não daria manchete de jornal de impresnsa marrom!!!!!
> 
> hoje vc é importante, mas eu lembro muito bem das caronas que nós pegavamos no carro do meu pai pra ir pro Sigma.....hahahha Velhos tempos!!! Não se envergonhe......já passou!! Sucesso!!! bjo
> 
> Eu saboreava cada nova conquista alcançada, e aquele esfregão me rendeu deliciosas passadas de mão por sua bunda enquanto nos pegávamos no carro nos dias seguintes.



I think that we'll need a native PT speaker to sort things out.


----------



## reka39

GamblingCamel said:


> Reva, on Google I looked up "Nós pegávamos no carro" and the 3 examples all referred to sex.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that we'll need a native PT speaker to sort things out.



hehe! that's good to know!! I just mean to say "we took the car and went around.."


----------



## coolbrowne

Ha Ha! That's a good one 


GamblingCamel said:


> ...the 3 examples all referred to sex..


I'll be happy to oblige:





GamblingCamel said:


> I think that we'll need a native PT speaker to sort things out.


Here is the deal:
nos pegavamos no carro (1/3) _Not_ n*ó*s, mind you! This "nos" is the object case of nós, that is "to us". Literally, it is "we grabbed each other (in the car)" but here the car is secondary, just a location. It applies both to sex and fighting (some people can't tell the difference, but you didn’t hear it from me. _I will deny it in court!_)
Nós pegávamos no carro (2, no sex here) _Now_ we're talking! Again, literally, it is "We grabbed the car" and that's good enough. It's about the same level of informality and imprecision (if you think that one doesn't actually grab a car, but opens the door, gets in, etc., etc...).
Dunque, ha ragione *reka39* 


reka39 said:


> "we took the car and went around.."


Yes, the correct construction is "pegar *o* carro". The variation "pegar no carro" is bad proposition use (common as it is, it's still bad grammar). Contractions of "em" are widely misused, for instance:
Ela foi ontem na minha casa (the correct form is "*à* minha casa")​Saluti


----------



## Joca

reka39 said:


> hehe! that's good to know!! I just mean to say "we took the car and went around.."


 
Since "pegávamos" is the "imperfeito" (Imperfect?) of "pegar", it is safer to say:

_We would take the car and drive..._

_We usually took the car and drove..._


----------



## coolbrowne

Si, è vero 





Joca said:


> Since "pegávamos" is the "imperfeito"...


Cioè, _Prendevamo_ la macchina invece di "abbiamo presa..."


----------



## jozhinya

Please explain me if "pegar" always requires "em" when followed by noun? For example which is correct "Ele pegou no meu casaco" or "Ele pegou o meu casaco"?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Carfer

jozhinya said:


> Please explain me if "pegar" always requires "em" when followed by noun? For example which is correct "Ele pegou no meu casaco" or "Ele pegou o meu casaco"?
> Thank you in advance.



Só posso responder pela variante europeia do português. Nessa acepção concreta, é '_pegar* em*_'. Sobre os usos de pegar, há uma resposta no Ciberdúvidas, a propósito de _'apanhar_' e '_pegar_', demasiado longa para transcrever aqui, que os sumaria assim:


> PEGAR
> 
> como verbo transitivo (complemento preposicional)
> 
> I. (pessoa) pegar em coisa/com pessoa — a) «agarrar, prender, segurar»: «Pega no garfo como deve ser»; b) «principiar a dedicar-se, a executar»: «Ainda não peguei nos trabalhos de casa»; c) «brigar», «bulhar», «embirrar com»: «O meu irmão está sempre a pegar comigo.»
> 
> como verbo intransitivo
> 
> II. (o pessoa, coisa) pegar — a) «criar raízes»: «A roseira pegou muito bem»; b) «generalizar-se, difundir-se»: «Essa moda ridícula não pegou»; c) «ser acreditado, surtir efeito, colar»: «Essa história não pega»; d) «arder, acender, inflamar-se»: «A lenha pegou.»
> 
> como verbo pronominal
> 
> III. (pessoa, coisa) pegar-se: a) «ser contagioso»: «O sarampo pega-se»; b) «aderir, colar»: «O creme pegou-se todo ao fundo»; c) «discutir»: «Os miúdos pegaram-se.»


 ( texto completo em A diferença entre pegar e apanhar - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa)

Essa resposta do Ciberdúvidas diz que também neste caso concreto em que o significado é _'segurar_' a regência brasileira é igual (ponto 3). Portanto '*pegar em*'

P.S. Com respeito ao post do @coolbrowne acima, na variante portuguesa é '_pegar *no* carro_' que se diz quando o sentido é '_usar o seu próprio veículo_'. No sentido de '_tomar um transporte público_', em Portugal não dizemos '_pega_r' mas sim '_apanhar_', como o post do Ciberdúvidas esclarece (ponto 8)


----------



## jozhinya

*Carfer*, obrigada!


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil:
- pegar-se (com pronome reflexivo): namorar, fazer sexo ou brigar: nós nos pegávamos no carro; se pegaram no meio da rua.
- pegar + objeto direto: apanhar, tomar posse ou contagiar-se com uma doença: peguei o lápis e escrevi; mamãe, Joãozinho pegou meu brinquedo; tome a vacina para não pegar (a) gripe na mudança de estações. O (a) é opcional no caso de contagiar-se.
- pegar + objeto indireto: tocar, alcançar com as mãos: pegou no manto do santo e sentiu-se curado; morreu eletrocutado quando pegou no fio desencapado.
Esses são os usos mais frequentes. Pode haver outros, portanto consulte um bom dicionário para a resposta completa.


----------



## jozhinya

*Ari RT*, obrigada! 
Então, "pegar + em + objeto" é usado só em Portugal.


----------



## patriota

@jozhinya В Бразилии:

"Ele pegou o meu casaco" (_apanhou_; _segurou [e levou]_) - _Он взял моё пальто_/_плащ_.
"Ele pegou no meu casaco" (_encostou no; mexeu no_; _puxou_) -_ Он коснулся моего плаща_, _он трогал мой плащ_, _он потянул/дёрнул меня за плащ_.
"O João jogou a bola com força, e ela pegou em mim" (_me acertou_) - _Жоау с силой бросил мяч и он попал в меня._.


----------



## jozhinya

patriota said:


> @jozhinya В Бразилии:
> 
> "Ele pegou o meu casaco" (_apanhou_) - _Он взял моё пальто_/_плащ_.
> "Ele pegou no meu casaco" (_encostou no; mexeu no_; _puxou_) -_ Он коснулся моего плаща_, _он трогал мой плащ_, _он потянул/дёрнул меня за плащ_.
> "O João jogou a bola com força, e ela pegou em mim" (_me acertou_) - _Жоау с силой бросил мяч и он попал в меня._.


Thank you a lot. I've seen the difference.


----------



## mexerica feliz

jozhinya said:


> *Ari RT*, obrigada!
> Então, "pegar + em + objeto" é usado só em Portugal.



No Nordeste do Brasil também!
_Pegue na minha mão!_


----------



## patriota

@mexerica feliz "pegue na minha mão" não é uma característica única do Nordeste... O @Ari RT  e eu incluímos a versão preposicionada nas nossas respostas. O caso é que ele tinha dito "com objeto indireto" em vez de explicitar a expressão, o que confundiu a moça, mas depois dei exemplos com traduções.


----------



## Vanda

Acho mesmo que é brasileira.. até me lembrei do Belchior (dando uma de Guigo):
Foi com medo de avião que eu segurei pela primeira vez na tua mão...
(xii pensei que ele dizia ''peguei'').


----------



## Guigo

Mas tem o Wesley Safadão (já que lembraram de mim ):

_Eu sei que você gosta de dançar
Rebolando no meio do salão
Não se sinta só pegue na minha mão
Pegue na minha mão
Pegue na minha..._


----------

